# made a cigar hanger/holder..



## socapots

So a little background.. mainly because i haven't told a story in awhile. lol.
wife and i bought a new house last October. small acreage with a couple out building on the land as well. one outbuilding had a kennel type thing made of wood.

today i tore it down. 
lite up a cigar assessed the situation. realized i needed a place to put my cigar while i worked (i don't have an ashtray of any kind).
Found some wire.

bent it all up...

hung it on the wall. and away i went.




The cigar was a bit of a disappointment. I could feel it was a over humidified but for some reason lit it anyways. guess i just wanted proof of what i thought would happen. Burnt well and tasted ok for the first half.. then went down hill.. and fast. got to the point where it was more work to smoke then i cared top put into it. Wasn't able to get anymore pics as i was in full deconstruction mode. But now i got some good space for the tractor and accessories. no more cramped storage for me. lol.
I got another 30 or so of these to go. Going to put them all away in a Tupperware at 65 for a few months before i attempt to light another. 
had horrible issues with them when they were at 70.

and to anyone still here thanks for reading. lol.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Good thinking on the spot, there. Very MacGuyver-esque.


----------



## Cigary

WD 40, bubblegum or baling wire and you can fix the world. Nice job!


----------



## dyieldin

You scare me.


----------



## socapots

haha..
thanks guys. I was kinda proud of it. lol. 
Left it hanging there. without that box there is enough room in the building i may make a bench of some kind out of the wood from the box. 
see how it goes. got alot of other stuff i should be doing first though.


----------



## socapots

dyieldin said:


> You scare me.


haha.. dude at first i thought it was some kinda dungeon for a slave of some sort.. cept it stunk like dog.. but it was fully insulated, and had vapor barrier and tuck tape on all the seems. someone sure when to the trouble to make it half decent. had a plug for power in it too.


----------



## jaydub13

Cigary said:


> WD 40, bubblegum or baling wire and you can fix the world. Nice job!


Dude, you forgot duct tape!!!


----------



## Cigary

jaydub13 said:


> Dude, you forgot duct tape!!!


Senior moment...I was busy drinking my Metamucil when I posted this.:rotfl:


----------



## tpharkman

And the ole fashioned squirt can of oil or grease. My gramps never left the house on his farm without a pair of pliers, baling wire scraps, duct tape and some form of grease/oil. Amazing the stuff he could fix with those materials.


----------



## salmonfly

unsafegraphics said:


> Good thinking on the spot, there. Very MacGuyver-esque.


+ 1 on the MacGuyver thing.


----------



## socapots

haha.. thanks salmon, thats a nice tray you got in your avitar. any bigger pics?


----------



## BTcigars

socapots said:


> haha.. dude at first i thought it was some kinda dungeon for a slave of some sort.. cept it stunk like dog.. but it was fully insulated, and had vapor barrier and tuck tape on all the seems. someone sure when to the trouble to make it half decent. had a plug for power in it too.


Hmmm I don't know. My vote is that it once contained the household Gimp (a la Pulp Fiction).


----------



## socapots

BTcigars said:


> Hmmm I don't know. My vote is that it once contained the household Gimp (a la Pulp Fiction).


haha.. the plan was to put the first one to pass out in there. haha.
oddly enough no one has passed out at the house. lol


----------



## eyesack

Cigary said:


> Senior moment...I was busy drinking my Metamucil when I posted this.:rotfl:


LOL!

Socapots, you get a +1 because I actually laughed at the ingenuity of this device. Very awesome and it doubles as a cradle to catch your muffler on your car if it's gonna fall off!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

haha nice very creative


----------



## socapots

eyesack said:


> LOL!
> 
> Socapots, you get a +1 because I actually laughed at the ingenuity of this device. Very awesome and it doubles as a cradle to catch your muffler on your car if it's gonna fall off!


haha.. no doubt.
actually cut the muffler off, it was just getting in the way. lol.
gotta get a new one one day


----------



## ejgarnut

Red Green would be proud of you!


----------



## eyesack

socapots said:


> haha.. no doubt.
> actually cut the muffler off, it was just getting in the way. lol.
> gotta get a new one one day


Heehehehe niceeee! I'm bout to rip my cat out and eviscerate it... :evil:


----------



## socapots

eyesack said:


> Heehehehe niceeee! I'm bout to rip my cat out and eviscerate it... :evil:


haha.. it all started with the resonator.. i was on a 200 km trip out west and the exaust broke after the flex pipe. pieced it togeather for the rest of the trip. and cut it all out when i got there. it was a loud ride. starting to get used to it. but i think once the baby arrives i will have to put one on. it'll always be the 2nd choice car. but just incase.

and cats are over rated. 
so long as you got the back pressure you need away you go. lol.


----------



## eyesack

Haha sweet! Well... I just for-went (is that a viable phrase lol??) buying more cigars and picked up a JDM street-legal race exhaust for my miata... 640 shipped but hell, the thing only weighs 17 lbs total...  time to piss off the neighbors! LOL! Sorry for the thread jack lol!


----------



## socapots

cool.
myself im more into lowriders. got a 76 impala and 63 as well. the 63 is under full rebuild mode. the 76 is just something to drive while the other gets worked on. 
check some pics out.
The 63.
LayItLow.com Forums -> it has begun.
The 76.
LayItLow.com Forums -> not another glasshouse.


----------



## DeeSkank

Nice engineering skills


----------



## zitro_joe

Is that where they kept the kids?


----------



## sniffmyfingers

zitro_joe said:


> Is that where they kept the kids?


Joe ~ I can almost hear the banjo music now... :madgrin:

I'm wicha on usin' what you've got lyin' around! Nice improv, Andrew! :thumb:


----------



## eyesack

socapots said:


> cool.
> myself im more into lowriders. got a 76 impala and 63 as well. the 63 is under full rebuild mode. the 76 is just something to drive while the other gets worked on.
> check some pics out.
> The 63.
> LayItLow.com Forums -> it has begun.
> The 76.
> LayItLow.com Forums -> not another glasshouse.


You sir, are the freakin man! Do you stitch weld the frames and what not? There's a shop that does low-rider work up in PA that I've been dreaming of taking my car to to get the frame welded up kinda for the sleeper effect but for handling lol. But the full-cage afterward would kinda nix that idea... haha

Those are some beautiful projects you've got man, I wish I had the time/money/knowhow to do that stuff, but next time my rocker panels rust I think I'll take a whack at patching them myself. Inspiring!


----------



## socapots

zitro_joe said:


> Is that where they kept the kids?


haha. i was thinking the half breed cousin.. but kids would be another one. lol.



sniffmyfingers said:


> Joe ~ I can almost hear the banjo music now... :madgrin:
> 
> I'm wicha on usin' what you've got lyin' around! Nice improv, Andrew! :thumb:


haha. funny how thats the first place most people go.



eyesack said:


> You sir, are the freakin man! Do you stitch weld the frames and what not? There's a shop that does low-rider work up in PA that I've been dreaming of taking my car to to get the frame welded up kinda for the sleeper effect but for handling lol. But the full-cage afterward would kinda nix that idea... haha
> 
> Those are some beautiful projects you've got man, I wish I had the time/money/knowhow to do that stuff, but next time my rocker panels rust I think I'll take a whack at patching them myself. Inspiring!


its all practice man. And yeah the frame will have all the reinforcement stitch welded on. Like i said. its all in the practice. but as far as time and money. lol. i always had one or the other.. but never both at the same time. lol. But i finally bit the bullet and got the equipment a few years ago and never looked back.

however now with the birth of our (wife and i) first child (daughter) i dont think i will be getting much time to put into the car anymore. lol.
see what happens i guess.

my advice is to get all your toys and as much of the tools before you get married. lol.

and thanks for the words from all


----------

